# Proyecto con temperatura dimmer y Tacometro



## ale_001 (Nov 21, 2005)

Como estan mis amigo les cuento que estoy realizando un proyecto el cual consiste en tomar medidas con un sensor de temperatura y controlar con un dimer un ventilador el cual usa un motorcillo ac con el dimer seria necesario reducir la velocidad del ventilador y usar un tacometro que me muestr las revoluciones del motor mi duda como puedo diseñar el tacometro ? como podria estar acoplando el sensor de temperatura con el dimmer me recomendaron usar un dimmer digital que opinan ? si lo completo este proyecto les podra servor a mucho y finalizado proveo diagramas y mas información solo ayudenme


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Nov 21, 2005)

No veo la relación entre el dimer digital y las revoluciones a las que vas a mover el motor.   Si realmente necesitas saber las revoluciones del Motor, creo que te convendría utilizar un tipo de sensor óptico para detectar las revoluciones del mismo.   Si el motor es muy pequeño y tienes acceso a los devanados, creo que es más sencillo sensar las revoluciones, por medio de las aspas del ventilador.   Por ejemplo si es un avanico de 4 aspas, puedes sensar con un sensor Infrarrojos de proximidad las aspas cuando pasan por cierto punto y dividir la frecuencia entre 4.

Como pienzas hacer el dimmer?   A lo mejor si no necesitas la precisión exacta puedes utilizar el dimmer para estimar las revoluciones del motor.   

Espero te pueda ayudar esta información.  Si necesitas información sobre el sensor de proximidad, te puedo pasar unos esquemáticos en donde hace poco hice uno para un proyecto, es sencillo, pero lastimosamente ahorita no lo tengo a la mano.   Al terminar de preparar la información lo publico en éste medio también.

Saludos,

Eduardo


----------



## MaMu (Nov 22, 2005)

ale_001 dijo:
			
		

> Como estan mis amigo les cuento que estoy realizando un proyecto el cual consiste en tomar medidas con un sensor de temperatura y controlar con un dimer un ventilador el cual usa un motorcillo ac con el dimer seria necesario reducir la velocidad del ventilador y usar un tacometro que me muestr las revoluciones del motor mi duda como puedo diseñar el tacometro ? como podria estar acoplando el sensor de temperatura con el dimmer me recomendaron usar un dimmer digital que opinan ? si lo completo este proyecto les podra servor a mucho y finalizado proveo diagramas y mas información solo ayudenme



No entiendo. Para qué necesitas el tacómetro?. A lo que entendí, quieres regular la velocidad del motor en base a la temperatura, si es correcto lo que entendí, hay muchos circuitos para tal fin (no se necesita dimmer).

Saludos.


----------



## VichoT (Dic 7, 2005)

por lo que entendi: quieres controlar la Tº con un ventilador, variando la velocidad de este ajustas la Tº a la que quieras.
 pues bien si lo desas hacer todo con poca plata busca una termoresistencia (aparecen en alguanos televisores blanco y negro relativamente antiguos transistorizados) esa sera tu sonda de Tº, para el dimmer te aconsejo analogo es mas facil de diseñar y ajustar ( no tiene la misma presicion que un digital pero igual salva). el tacometro te sirve para realimentar al control principal sobre la velocidad del ventilador. ya que el controlador central de acuerdo con la señal de la sonda envia una señal al dimemr para que ajuste la potencia efectiva del motor y con ello si velociadad el tacometro te servira para que el controlador sepa si el dimmer esta haciendo bien su trabajo.

espero servirte de alguna ayuda.bye


----------

